# Wireless remote triggers - decent cheap ones!



## boogaloo (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi folks

I've just upgraded from a 650d to a 6d and whilst I'm mostly really happy it's a shame there's no built in wireless remote flash control. I really don't want to spend much on something that seems as if it should be fairly simple. Anyone able to give me a pointer towards a reliable but cheap hotshoe remote?

Many thanks in advance (and yes, I have done numerous searches, but the results I've hit have been a year or two old and as we all know things move fast in terms of third party pricing and support)

Boog


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 12, 2013)

so you want off camera flash triggering. the question is, do you want ettl as well?

I'm buying a pair of yongnuo 622nc or something like that for 80 bucks. it does ettl as well. I don't have them, but the people and reviews say they are solid for the price.


----------



## UrbanVoyeur (Aug 13, 2013)

So it seems there is in fact very little difference between models, once the firmware is "uncrippled" Artificial price points and non-upgrades. Yay.


----------



## Frost (Aug 13, 2013)

Phottix Strato II's, cheap and get the job done.

$100ish for transmitter/receiver combo.

They are 5-in-1...can do a couple of different jobs for you.


----------



## ninjapeps (Aug 13, 2013)

I have the YN622c. It's cheap and it does the job well but something you need to keep in mind is that it can only change flash settings from within the camera's menu. If you have older or third party flashes, chances are that they won't be fully compatible. See here for a list of flashes and their compatibility.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 13, 2013)

ninjapeps said:


> I have the YN622c. It's cheap and it does the job well but something you need to keep in mind is that it can only change flash settings from within the camera's menu. If you have older or third party flashes, chances are that they won't be fully compatible. See here for a list of flashes and their compatibility.



Thanks... I didn't realize it wouldn't be compatible with some flashes. I have a 580 ex ii, so I'm golden, but it is good to know in advance.


----------



## boogaloo (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks so much all. Never ceases to amaze me how helpful people on the internet can be. Just checked this and find so many helpful and informative replies - fantastic. For some reason I though they were available for a lower price - not sure why but I had about £15 in my head ($20 or so). I must have just been mistaken!


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 13, 2013)

boogaloo said:


> Thanks so much all. Never ceases to amaze me how helpful people on the internet can be. Just checked this and find so many helpful and informative replies - fantastic. For some reason I though they were available for a lower price - not sure why but I had about £15 in my head ($20 or so). I must have just been mistaken!



if you don't mind shooting only in manual and being limited to a 1/200 shutter speed, you can get some cheaper ones.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 13, 2013)

I used El-cheapo cowboy triggers for awhile. They work good for M-flash shooting on the cheap.


----------

